# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Helft mir, bitte!

## Zaya

Helfen Sie mir, bitte!
I wonder if anybody could find the original of 'The Glove' by Friedrich Sсhiller and a good translation of it into English for me. I would be grateful to you. And I'd like to get the 'Lorelei' by Goethe, also in English and in German.   ::  
PS: I'm not sure that I've chosen the right form of Imperativ )) and there's no mistakes in my message.

----------


## awb

Helft mir.

----------


## kt_81

> PS: I'm not sure that I've chosen the right form of Imperativ ))

 It's perfect, in case you wanted to address several persons in a polite manner. 
Schiller - Der Handschuh
f.e. http://de.wikisource.org/wiki/Der_Handschuh 
Here is an english/german side-by-side translation, but my english isn't good enough to judge how good this translation really is. http://www.brindin.com/pgschhan.htm  
You can find more works of german authors at Projekt Gutenberg: http://gutenberg.spiegel.de/ 
Are you sure about "Lorelei" AND Goethe? Maybe you mean "Loreley" by Heinrich Heine?

----------


## awb

no, on the internet you say du and ihr

----------


## kt_81

Many of the 'more serious' forums and chatrooms require 'Sie'. Und das ist auch gut so. (c)  ::   
Like I said, it depends on what Zaya wanted to say or, to be more precise, HOW he wanted to say it. Maybe he wanted to be extra polite?  :: 
Of course, him having over 100 posts at a forum where everybody uses the informal variant implies that he actually meant it your way.  ::

----------


## awb

well considering he's a beginner to ger (he doesn't know all the usage details of the imperative), i doubt he has super ridiculous politeness on his mind..

----------


## Zaya

*awb*
It was the first time I wrote in German Lounge and once I'd seen a nickname Старик )) That's why I wasn't sure.

----------


## Zaya

Why 'he'? Does anybody know Russian here?

----------


## awb

wieso net?  ich hab dir den titel verbessert, also net so frech w

----------


## Zaya

Und ich mu

----------


## Zaya

> Are you sure about "Lorelei" AND Goethe? Maybe you mean "Loreley" by Heinrich Heine?

 *kt_81*
I've been searching the right spelling of the names for a long time so it's no wonder that I made such a serious mistake.  Thanks!

----------


## awb

Und ich muss nicht lachen.
Ich spreche kaum Deutsch.  Wirklich. 
wieso net? ich hab dir den titel verbessert, also net so frech w

----------


## kt_81

> Why 'he'? Does anybody know Russian here?

 Сам не знаю, почему 'he' написал. Как-то по привычке, на английском чаще he приходится писать чем she. Надо было просто в профиль взглянуть. Каюсь, *посыпает голову пеплом*   ::   ::  А Zaya это что-то вроди Зои? Просто, если это имя, то я его ни разу не слыхал. 
Hoppla.. Sorry, it wasn't clear for me. I should have checked your previous posts using your profile.   ::

----------


## Zaya

I see) Never mind!   ::  
You must know the word "зая". )) I just think that it looks better with capital letter at the beginning )))

----------


## Zaya

*awb*
Danke f

----------


## Guin

Zaya ist so etwas wie "H

----------


## awb

Korrekturen/Verbesserungen

----------


## kt_81

[quote=Guin]Zaya ist so etwas wie "H

----------


## Zaya

[quote=Guin]Zaya ist so etwas wie "H

----------


## kt_81

"Haserl" is perfect.  ::  It contains "hare", can be used like "honey" or "dear" (well, at least in theory) and is cute at the same time.

----------


## DDT

Helfen Sie mir, тожа, bitte!  
Ich habe keine K

----------


## Оля

[quote]Helfen Sie mir, тоже, bitte!  
Ich habe keine K

----------

